# Woody Wax Ultra Pine Boat Wash



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought the pleasing aroma was the sole purpose of that lovely urinal cake.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Everyone on the THT swears by Woodys. I have stuck to the StarBrite line. The Non-skid with PTE does an amazing job on the deck and the Blueberry wash on the hull makes cleaning smell much better.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I use it on my hull (gel coat) and my aluminum; it works very well. I use awl wash on the deck as I have awl grip as you probably do as well


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

vantagefish said:


> I use it on my hull (gel coat) and my aluminum; it works very well. I use awl wash on the deck as I have awl grip as you probably do as well


No, my deck is all gelcoat. 

Well, I've invested in a bottle of the stuff, I guess I'll use it up and see if I can get used to it. Thanks for the tip on using it for the brightwork, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

I have used it for years. Love it. I wash deck with starbrite non skid cleaner and then go back over entire boat with woody wax. Use a brush on entire boat. Very seldom do I have to use a hand sponge on bloody or dirty spots. Won't use anything else.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I tried both products once, that was my limit. I don't think Woody Wax is any better on aluminum then regular wax and I was underwhelmed with what it did for my nonskid. For me it was just was not worth the effort to apply. Though the empty blue spray bottle works great now as a WD-40 dispenser.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I just use blue Dawn and a little bleach to wash my boat


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Not sure if it's bad for it but I use an electric pressure washer my dad gave me several years back. Always makes my boat look great


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

I usually use green Dawn and a small "glug" of bleach. Been using that on my last 4 boats. Somehow over the years the smell of Green Apple Dawn and a touch of bleach in my mind equates "nice clean boat after a great day fishing" 

Thought I'd give the Ultra Pine a try since it's supposed to be less harsh on the wax. I guess I'll give it a few more washes and see how it goes. But the image that smell conjures up now is taking a leak at a rest stop on the turnpike.....


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

mwong61 said:


> I usually use green Dawn and a small "glug" of bleach. Been using that on my last 4 boats. Somehow over the years the smell of Green Apple Dawn and a touch of bleach in my mind equates "nice clean boat after a great day fishing"
> 
> Thought I'd give the Ultra Pine a try since it's supposed to be less harsh on the wax. I guess I'll give it a few more washes and see how it goes. But the image that smell conjures up now is taking a leak at a rest stop on the turnpike.....


Dawn, by itself and especially with bleach, will strip every bit of wax off your hull.. I use Dawn once a year to strip off the old wax and prep for a new coat of wax..


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Have you tried the star Brite deck cleaner with PTEF? I'd recommend it for your deck and the woodys pine wash for the rest


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I use generic car wash concentrates thinking that it will be less likely to strip the wax off. The Woody boat wash worked just fine, but seemed quite expensive compared to a half gallon of car wash concentrate from Home Depot.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

A Snookdaddy said I use dawn for one reason, to strip the wax off the boat. The Star-brite non skid deck wash has been great and I use meguires boat wash as it is inexpensive and will not strip the wax.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep - if you use Dawn or bleach you need to wax after you are done drying.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Snookdaddy said:


> I use Dawn once a year to strip off the old wax and prep for a new coat of wax..


Are you saying that your wax will last a whole year?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

tailchaser16 said:


> Are you saying that your wax will last a whole year?


I use Rejex and it lasts about a year.. I keep my skiff in the garage though..


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm about to buy that woody wax spray on wax. I usually was my boat with simple green. I have always used that stuff to wash anything I'm washing but will it be too strong and strip the woody wax off? What wash won't strip the wax off?


----------

